# Ducks - watery poop



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

I have had Indian Runner ducks in the past but never really watched for problems when I had them before like I should have. I have friends with poultry who have been fighting parasites and have gotten vaccinated birds, etc. and it got me thinking....

I just acquired six ducks. Three are Indian Runner drakes that were living in a pasture next door. I brought in three hens that are Indian Runner crosses, from another source. The girls looked healthy, but you never know, right?

Today I spent some time with them and noticed squirty watery poops being put out, by both sets. Solids amidst the clear liquidy part. Is this normal, or is this a sign that there's a problem? I have a lot to learn about what's normal!

And are there any vaccines that are "must-have" for ducks? I see reference to Mareks (sp) and never had a problem in the past. Is this something that people get and vaccinate for themselves? I've seen reference to buying birds that are vaccinated but what about unknown vaccination histories?

Many questions! Thanks!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Ducks are known to be fairly disease free animals.

I wouldn't vaccinate for anything. 

The liquid poos are normal, unfortunately. They get more fragrant in warm weather.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, watery poo is pretty normal for ducks. They aren't susceptible to Marek's.


----------

